# HillJack is back with June Tournament on West Point lake!



## brother hilljack (May 16, 2013)

Here is a flyer for our June tournament on West Point. Folks its a night event and I promise those flatheads will be out to play! Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 19, 2013)

If you didn't win the lottery...........................then I hope to see you at our Ringer event!


----------



## Etoncathunter (May 19, 2013)

If I DID win you'd see me there showing off the new boat and all the new toys. Sadly I'm still poor. Guess I'll have to get my money the old fashioned way. From the Government.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 19, 2013)

To bad y'all bailed out on the coosa river tourny


----------



## brother hilljack (May 21, 2013)

water was way too high and the boat ramp was under water. We will reschedule in the fall


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 21, 2013)

That's cool


----------



## btt202 (May 30, 2013)

Should I or Should I not ???????? HUMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 2, 2013)

You should, will be great to see you all!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 2, 2013)

btt202 said:


> Should I or Should I not ???????? HUMMMMMMMMMMM


 Bring a boston butt, yes you should sir

Hatchrooster and I will be there, trying to get team FlipFlop to go

What's rules now for keeping fish alive Shane? Stringers allowed or not?


----------



## btt202 (Jun 3, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Bring a boston butt, yes you should sir
> 
> Hatchrooster and I will be there, trying to get team FlipFlop to go
> 
> What's rules now for keeping fish alive Shane? Stringers allowed or not?



That's my Problem Joe My small skiff I don't have room for a live well. But I know I can keep more fish alive on a long 10 to 12 foot stringer than you ever will in a live well at 100 degrees out side. By putting them back deep in the water they come out of...


----------



## j_seph (Jun 3, 2013)

j_seph said:


> What's rules now for keeping fish alive Shane? Stringers allowed or not?


What's the word


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't do stringers boys. I have a good 30 gallon round tank you can borrow


----------



## j_seph (Jun 3, 2013)

brother hilljack said:


> Can't do stringers boys. I have a good 30 gallon round tank you can borrow


 Not bashing the Hilljack but please explain the reason for no stringers sir


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 5, 2013)

We don't allow stringers because they provide an individual an easy way to cheat during the tournament and they are not as good for the fish as keeping them in a live tank. This is a rule that we will not bend on folks. We have allowed stringers in the past and it created trouble................I am a no drama kind of guy


----------



## j_seph (Jun 6, 2013)

brother hilljack said:


> We don't allow stringers because they provide an individual an easy way to cheat during the tournament and they are not as good for the fish as keeping them in a live tank. This is a rule that we will not bend on folks. We have allowed stringers in the past and it created trouble................I am a no drama kind of guy


Heck we all know you got a letter jacket in highschool in drama class


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2013)

River is going to be up and muddy. Should keep things interesting for sure. Good luck to all those fishing.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Dustin. You should come out and show the HillJack some secret holes!


----------



## Paul Parsons (Jun 7, 2013)

I take it we can still catch bait with a throw net Saturday morning?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 7, 2013)

Paul Parsons said:


> I take it we can still catch bait with a throw net Saturday morning?


Only if you share if notNo No:


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 11, 2013)

How'd the tourny go?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> How'd the tourny go?


Wondered the same thing, we had 3 small dinks and one striper. I seen enough dinks to know ours didn't stand a chance


----------

